# Requesting prayers for my Grandfather



## mom2bijou

I know many of you know of my Grandfather because he made me the mini Benny dogs that I mailed out to so many of you. My Grandfather is in the hospital and is not doing well. I don't know much...my mother is flying out tomorrow morning. Something with his kidneys and he is not thinking clearly. It doesn't sound good. My Grandfather and Grandmother were to come to NJ to visit in 3 weeks too. I was really looking forward to seeing them. 

Please SM friends....I've seen the power of prayer on this forum. So many times I had to come here and tell you about a loved one that has passed. Please pray that my Grandfather pulls through. And for those that have a mini Benny in your home...please when you look at yours think of my Grandfather. 

I will update as I get more information. Thank you friends! 

xoxo


----------



## angelgirl599

Tammy, so sorry your grandpa is sick. I know how you feel bc my grandma goes through some bad spells too. It's the worst feeling ever. Your family is in my thoughts.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Tammy, I'm so sorry to hear your grandfather is sick. I will definitely be praying that he gets better soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh tammy ! i will definitely be praying for him, hoping and praying that everything turns out for the better ,never underestimate the power of prayer. think positive hon , hugs .


----------



## harrysmom

Sending prayers for your Grandfather. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## Maglily

oh Tammy, I'm praying so hard that he's OK! I was just thinking of your grandfather this week and think of you both whenever I look at my mini Benny XXXOOO.

almost 3 years ago my mother broke her arm, was having a reaction to medication for several weeks but was stubborn and didn't go back to the dr, she ended up in ICU for 3 days with kidney failure but she was treated and was well enough to come home soon after. I hope and pray he can do as well.


----------



## Johita

Oh Tammy I’m so sorry your Grandfather is in the hospital and not doing so good. We will definitely have him in our thoughts and pray for him. He has brought so much joy to many of us on SM and praying for him to get better is the least we can do.


----------



## mom2bijou

Thank you for the prayers. It means a lot.


----------



## Snowbody

Tammy - I just saw this. :smcry: I am sending powerful prayers to your grandfather and those taking care of him at the hospital that he'll come through this and be fine. I have little Benny in front of me and at least once a day I think of all of you when I'm sitting at my desk. Just seeing that picture of your grandfather in your post brought tears to my eyes. He looks like the sweetest man and I know he must be. Be strong; I know that kidney problems are really really tough but I also know people who have reversed it and been fine so I'm hoping and praying your grandfather's one of them. If you need me, I'm here. (((HUGS)))


----------



## chichi

Sending prayers to your grandfather,Tammy. I hope he will be ok.


----------



## The A Team

Oh Tam, I know how upset you must be....and helpless 

Sending prayers and good thoughts for your wonderful grandfather...and I always think of him (and you) when I look at our mini Benny.


----------



## munchkn8835

Thought and prayers coming your way. Do hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Orla

Tammy, I am praying for your Grandfather x


----------



## KAG

My heart and prayers are with your GrandFather, Tammy. You too, sweetie.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## MaryH

Tammy, keeping your grandfather and all of you in my prayers and thoughts. Sending hugs to you, too.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Tammy -- my heart goes out to you and your family.  I love my mini Benny and think of you every time I look at it -- and also of your dear grandfather that made it.

My mom had kidney failure and had to go on dialysis. I do know that before she went on dialysis (after her kidneys had failed) she could not think clearly at all. My understanding is that this goes hand in hand with uremic (sp?) poisoning and once the kidenys have cleared, it goes away.

Sending lots and lots of prayers for you, your family and your dear grandfather.


----------



## suzimalteselover

Tammy, my prayers are with your grandfather. My mother in my hometown is very active in our church and starts prayer chains with the other women. I will tell my mom today to add your grandfather to their list. They meet at church and pray together. Take care....


----------



## CloudClan

Hugs for you :grouphug: and prayers rayer: for your grandfather and all who love him.


----------



## jpupart

Tammy, I'm so sorry to hear about your Grandfather. I'll send positive thoughts and prayers that he has a fast recovery!


----------



## Krystal

Prayers for you and your family Tammy. I know how difficult it is to go through our loved ones being in the hospital. Stay strong and positive!! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I will keep your family in my thoughts. *hugs*


----------



## donnad

I will most certainly keep your grandfather in my prayers.


----------



## michellerobison

Sending prayers,such a sweet gentleman to make all those cute mini malts!
Maybe it's a blockage or a kidney or utrinary tract infection,any of those can alter judgement. It's the first thing we test for on an admission of elder patients. Hopefully he can be fixed up quicky and back to making those adorable mini malts soon!


----------



## mom2bijou

You all are the best. Thank you for the kind prayers and thoughts. 
Update: Bone scan was done but nothing revealing there. He is now on a liquid diet but no kidney updates yet. He is starting to think more clearly now. We are hoping it's a reaction to the medication. 

Thank you again girls. I'll write more as I hear.


----------



## Madison's Mom

Sending prayers. Your grandfather looks like such a sweetheart!


----------



## mysugarbears

Tammy i will most definitely keep your grandfather in my prayers. :grouphug:rayer::grouphug: Please keep us updated when you can.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Tammy I think of you and your Grandfather almost every single day cuz of the Little Benny he so lovingly made. There is rarely a day go by that a customer does not comment on it. I could sell those little boys here for sure. I know how special your Grandpa is to you and will be praying like crazy for him, you and your whole family. I'm here if you want to talk.:grouphug:


----------



## pammy4501

mom2bijou said:


> You all are the best. Thank you for the kind prayers and thoughts.
> Update: Bone scan was done but nothing revealing there. He is now on a liquid diet but no kidney updates yet. He is starting to think more clearly now. We are hoping it's a reaction to the medication.
> 
> Thank you again girls. I'll write more as I hear.


 It very well could be a med reaction! That happened to my Dad once too. Sending hugs and positive thoughts to you and your family Tammy. You have all had enough in the last year. 

:grouphug:


----------



## socalyte

Adding my prayers to those already responding. I know how hard it is to have a sick relative, especially one you're so close to, and how helpless the feeling is when you're not close geographically. 

Keep us informed as you find out more. Big hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is thankful for all you have done in each of our lives, Lord I lift Tammy's grandpa into your loving arms, we know you love him, he has such a giving heart, Lord touch him, bring healing to his body. Easter is coming, a great miracle happened 2000 years ago, I know you still give miracles, Lord bring this grandpa home to his loving family. I ask Lord that you would especially be with Tammy may she find comfort in knowing you are walking beside her grandpa and holding him up. Thank you for healing him. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


----------



## mfa

Dearest Tammy, i really hope and pray your sweet Grandfather will recover soon, sending hugs and prayers for him. my little Benny is so very special, he sits here in my computer room and always reminds me of you and your wonderful Grandfather. big hugs :grouphug:


----------



## the.shewolf

Sending prayers that your grandfather recovers soon!
hugs


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

Oh Tammy, I am just now seeing this. I will pray hard for your sweet Grandfather. I know how much he means to you. Please keep us informed when you hear something......in the mean time we will pray hard!:heart:


----------



## Snowbody

I'm so glad to hear that he's a bit more responsive, Tam. Going to sleep now and saying another prayer before I do, that there will be more good news about your grandfather tomorrow. :smootch:


----------



## Snowbody

Off to CT to edit this morning but wanted to let you know Tammy that I'm thinking of you and your grandfather. Safe travels for your mom as well. :hugging:


----------



## mom2bijou

pammy4501 said:


> It very well could be a med reaction! That happened to my Dad once too. Sending hugs and positive thoughts to you and your family Tammy. You have all had enough in the last year.
> 
> :grouphug:


 I know. I feel awful constantly coming to SM with all these sad family stories. Tough few years we've had. Thank you Pam. The kidney issues are alarming but we are hoping the delerium is from the medicine. 



Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, I come to you with a heart that is thankful for all you have done in each of our lives, Lord I lift Tammy's grandpa into your loving arms, we know you love him, he has such a giving heart, Lord touch him, bring healing to his body. Easter is coming, a great miracle happened 2000 years ago, I know you still give miracles, Lord bring this grandpa home to his loving family. I ask Lord that you would especially be with Tammy may she find comfort in knowing you are walking beside her grandpa and holding him up. Thank you for healing him. In Jesus name I pray. Amen.


 That was beautiful Paula. Thank you.


Thank you each and everyone of you for your beautiful FB messages and kind words on here. My mom is at the airport now. DH brought her there this morning in the trooper car. olice: She got the royal son in law treatment. DH is always amazing during times like these. He has a gift for keeping us all calm. My Mom has not heard an update yet this morning. As soon as I hear from you I will update all of you. Thank you so much for all the prayers. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota

I am so very sorry to read about your sweet grandpa, Tammy! Will sure keep him in my thoughts and prayers. It is nice to read that he is a bit more responsive now. I pray that he comes through this well. 
(((hugs)))
Kat


----------



## sassy's mommy

Sending warm thoughts and prayers for your grandpa's speedy recovery.


----------



## Snowbody

Looking for an update. rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese

Tammy
I just saw this. I hope he is doing better and news is good.
Sending thoughts and prayers your family's way.
Hugs XoXO


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Your dear family has been through more them most, I just know grandpa will be home for Easter. I love you if you need to talk pm me. I will continue my prayers.

I had to laugh when you said your hubby took your mom in the patrol car, been there done that, that's the one good thing about having a cop as a hubby:innocent:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Tammy - just checking in for an update. I truly hope your grandfather is doing better. Little benny, Hunter, DH, and I have been sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Hoping you may have heard something and was checking to see if there was an update. You are in my heart, on my mind, and in my prayers. :heart:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese

Tammy, I love that photo of your Grandfather and all the little "Bennys"! Be assured I will be keeping him in my prayers for a good recovery!


----------



## mom2bijou

Update. Finally!

So just now....all these hours later I finally get a text message from my Mother. I tried calling her a few times but got no answer. This is typical of her. She gets so overwhelmed and forgets to update us at home. 

The text said that he is getting better. Now on a regular diet. No more delusions during the day. Only at night...he still wants to escape at night. His prostate is enlarged and there's an obstruction w/the kidney, but NO CANCER! They have him on new meds that will help w/the pain.

That's all I have so far, but I think that's pretty good. Honestly...I was so worried girls. I really thought the worst. It sounds so scary when you are far away. You just never know. I knew I could come to all of you for prayers and kind thoughts. Afterall, he has kinda of become the honorary, resident Grandpop of Spoiled Maltese. :wub: I really appreciate every single prayer and kind word I've gotten from you all the last 2 days. 

I will continue to update as I get news. I love each and everyone of you. 

xoxoxoxo:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: Thank you!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I'm so happy to hear that things are looking up ! Hugs to you and T&P to grandpa!


----------



## Snowbody

:smheat: Phew - I was really getting worried not hearing anything. So glad he's doing better. Actually he's sounding really sane -- tell me who wouldn't want to escape from a hospital? Hoping they get the meds right and find out about the obstruction. Has he ever had kidney stones? Someone I know just went through a terrible siege with them and she's been suffering for a while until this week. I think they can do something to blast stones apart. For her it was a huge stone and it only blasted a chip off and the large chunk got stuck obstructing an area. 
Your poor mom must be a wreck with the travel and worrying about her dad. Your DH is such a sweetie to take her to the airport "in style." I guess that state troopers know how to keep their cool -- it comes with the territory. I'd make a lousy cop. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## joyomom

Sending you lots of hugs:grouphug: and many prayersrayer: for your grandfather!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

he does sound like hes on his way to recovery ! im so happy first of all to hear its not cancer !!! thats just great , now i hv had kidney stones n thats just excruciating , maddening pain , so i do symphatize .. i will continue praying for him , n hugs to u my friend i can only imagine how scared u were.


----------



## mary-anderson

Oh my I'm just seeing this, I'm so sorry your grandfather is not well. I will be praying for him. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Thank you Lord, I think he'll be home for Easter


----------



## Maglily

oh thank goodness you've got good news Tammy. I hope he's doing even better today. :grouphug: . Saying more prayers for him, we gotta take care of our Grandpop.


----------



## jpupart

Tammy- so glad to hear he is doing better!


----------



## mom2bijou

I had a long talk w/my Mom last night. They still don't know what is obstructing the kidney, but they are doing a procedure to go in and look today. I mentioned kidney stones....remember when I had 3 last year?!?!?! My Mother was at my Grandparents house when I got those stones last year and she had to fly home. I had to have them surgically removed. It sounds like it could be something w/the prostate? We should know more today, but he is going to be ok. Thank goodness!

My Mom told him how all of you were praying and posting such sweet things and he literally lit up! When he is better he has a new malt project he will be working on according to my Mom. He really loves our little malts! 

Thank you again. I"ll continue to update!


----------



## uniquelovdolce

tammy so glad that he is going to be ok , and i hope they find whatever is wrong n fix him up real quick ! hmmm i wonder what the new malt project is , very eager to see all that talent !


----------



## Bailey&Me

mom2bijou said:


> I had a long talk w/my Mom last night. They still don't know what is obstructing the kidney, but they are doing a procedure to go in and look today. I mentioned kidney stones....remember when I had 3 last year?!?!?! My Mother was at my Grandparents house when I got those stones last year and she had to fly home. I had to have them surgically removed. It sounds like it could be something w/the prostate? We should know more today, but he is going to be ok. Thank goodness!
> 
> My Mom told him how all of you were praying and posting such sweet things and he literally lit up! When he is better he has a new malt project he will be working on according to my Mom. He really loves our little malts!
> 
> Thank you again. I"ll continue to update!


That is SUCH wonderful news Tammy!!! You know that I have been praying lots...sooo happy to hear he's getting better!!!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## donnad

Great news! Happy to hear that he is doing better.


----------



## Snowbody

:chili::chili::chili: Still sending prayers. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily

My Mom told him how all of you were praying and posting such sweet things and he literally lit up! 

that's so sweet Tammy!


----------



## michellerobison

I'm glad they found it. Kidney stones are painful,I had one caused when I had my hysterectomy and they tied off my kidney,I later developed a kidney stone.

Anytime an older person suddenly feels disoriented,UTI's blockages are some of the first things we look for if they don't exhibit any symptoms of stroke..

UTI's are very common in older folks and can really disorient them.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I'm so happy to hear such a positive report. Praying that they are able to determine the problem with the kidney asap and it's something minor and super easy to fix.

I love that your Grandpop is so happy to hear about how he's become our honorary Grandpop. He probably doesn't even use the internet, yet has some people from all over who care about him.

Cyber hugs to you all.:grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou

Another update: I still don't know what the diagnosis is. I know he is in terrible pain right now from the procedure this morning. They placed 2 stints but he started experiencing terrible abdominal pain. Waiting to hear more from my Mom. 

Crystal.....believe it or not my Grandfather uses the internet every single day!!!! The man emails me jokes on a daily basis. I kid you not! I had emailed him several of the pics of the mini Benny's in their forever homes. He really loved that. 

I tell ya....he is one hip, cool Grandpop. Builds and flies remote control airplanes, uses the internet, builds mini Benny's. Made me a homemade grandfather clock for mine and Erik's wedding gift. The list goes on. Please keep the prayers coming.....and a thousand thank you's!


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Tammy thanks for the update, your grandpa has so many prayers going up for him. I love you


----------



## uniquelovdolce

still praying !


----------



## Krystal

Still praying for him. Hugs... glad to hear a positive report!!! Hopefully he will be better soon!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo

Tammy I am so sorry to hear of your dear Grandfather's health problems, please know that he is in my thoughts and prayers along with you and your family. I pray he makes a full and speedy recovery rayer::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Tammy - I'm so sorry to hear your grandfather's in pain. I hope that they can do surgery or blast the stone(s) if that's what's causing it. The stents can be pretty painful themselves and infections so make sure they keep an eye on his temp etc. Still sending prayers.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota

will continue praying for your sweet grandpa dear Tammy (((hugs)))


----------



## Hunter's Mom

Tam- I am so glad to hear about the progress he is making. As I don't have a grandfather I have adopted yours as my own (who wouldn't - he's so cute!) and I am thinking about him every day. Please keep us updated!


----------



## maggieh

Tammy - sending prayers that they will be able to ease his pain!


----------



## godiva goddess

continuing to pray for him Tam...(((HUGS))))


----------



## Matilda's mommy

how's your grandpa doing today Tammy?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

im wondering the same thing hope hes better .


----------



## Snowbody

Add me to the "wondering" list. Praying that's your grandpa's doing better.


----------



## mfa

keeping your Grandfather in my thoughts and prayers Tammy. HUGS:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody

Tam - how's your grandfather doing? :grouphug:


----------



## fleurdelys

Praying for your Grandpa :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I am together with my family tonight, but have you and grandpa on my heart. I hope he's doing better Tammy, your all in my prayers. I love you


----------



## uniquelovdolce

tammy thinking of u and ur gramps , i hope hes better.


----------



## mom2bijou

I'm back girls. I wasn't able to get onto SM all weekend. It was just a crazy weekend. My Mom was on night duty at the hospital Friday night. He was back to being out of sorts and still in terrible pain. They were doing a biopsy on I believe something in the kidney? I may not have that right but I know a biopsy is being done. My Mom flew home late Saturday night and my Uncle was flying down this morning for the next few days. 

I had to prepare Easter dinner for my in laws and being my Mother didn't get home till late Saturday night DH and I did all the preparations ourselves. Easter Sunday was very nice, but of course we are still very worried and I can see how hard it is on my Mom. 

Thank you for the continued prayers and I'm sorry for the delayed update. Hope you all had a wonderful Easter weekend w/your loved ones. XO


----------



## Snowbody

Tammy - glad to finally hear from you. I'm so sorry that your grandfather is still in pain. I hope they can figure it out. Did they rule out stones? I sure hope there's an easy fix. Still sending prayers to him and to you. And congrats on pulling off Easter dinner. No easy task when you have to do it all. Give your mom a hug for me.:smootch:


----------



## mom2bijou

It's not kidney stones Sue. It's some type of blockage though in the kidney and enlarged prostate. I should hear more today.


----------



## Moxie'smom

Tam..hoping your grandfather is better today. Sending prayers and hugs from Me and Mox,


----------



## donnad

I will continue to pray for your father.


----------



## Maglily

Just checking in to see how he's doing and I'm sorry to hear he's in pain Tammy. I hope he is doing better soon.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

still thinking about your family Tam!


----------



## Snowbody

Tammy - can't stop thinking about your grandfather. Still praying and hoping to hear better news.


----------



## mom2bijou

Thank you for the continued prayers. Just got an update from my Mom a few minutes ago. He is no longer in pain. Pain meds are under control. The biopsy showed no concern so his kidneys are fine. It was only the prostate. If all goes well he can be discharged as early as tomorrow!!:aktion033: He is even saying that he hopes to make it up here for his planned NJ visit. Praying the worst is behind him and that he will be home and resting by tomorrow!!!!!!

I will let you all know once he is home and settled and we have an update! Thank you again friends....I truly believe your prayers helped!!!! Big hugs and love to all of you!!!! XO


----------



## Maglily

that's wonderful news Tammy!!! Wow, tomorrow that's amazing! i'm sure you are all relieved.


----------



## Snowbody

Great news.:chili: I'm sure he can't wait to get out of the hospital. Hoping they can do something to get the prostate under control.


----------



## jpupart

that's wonderful news,Tammy. So glad he will be home soon!


----------



## mom2bijou

Wanted to give an update and a thank you.....

Had a lovely phone conversation w/my Grandfather last night. He is home now and resting. I told him how malt friends from all over the world were praying for him and how all the mini Benny owners and non mini Benny owners reunited. I also told him how he is the honorary Grandfather on SM and do you know what he did?......he got choked up and put my Grandmother on the phone. :smcry: After he came back on the phone he told me he had no words that he was speechless that all of you cared so much. He asked me to extend his deepest, most heartfelt thank yous to each of you. 

He goes in on Tuesday for a laser procedure on his prostate and then he will go back home and continue to rest and get better. He will not be making his trip next weekend to NJ....obviously he is not ready for that. We are hopeful though that they will be able to visit soon. 

Thank you again for all the continued love and prayers. It meant so much to my Grandfather. :grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:crying: you have one special grandpa Tammy, he has a tender heart, I started tearing up reading your post. 
One day at a time sweet Jesus, your grandpa is loved by many here. I just can't wait until he's back to feeling better. Next time you see him give him a big hug for me


----------



## uniquelovdolce

aww give ur grandpa a big hug from me n dolce as well , tell him even though he is feeling a bit better we r still praying for his speedy recovery ! hugs to u and ur mom as well.


----------



## Snowbody

Aww Tammy - you post brought tears to my eyes too knowing how touched your grandfather was. And indeed he's our honorary grandpa here. :wub::wub: Glad he's home and sending prayers for the laser procedure.


----------



## Maglily

what a sweetheart..:wub:
i'm glad he's feeling better. I hope your grandmother is doing ok too, i'm sure this has been hard on her.


----------



## Bibu

I'm so glad he is doing better Tammy! That is great news. Him getting choked up makes him sound like such a sweet man. We will continue praying for his recovery!


----------



## mfa

Tammy, i'm glad your grandfather is home now! hope he's able to visit with you soon. keeping him in my prayers. hugs :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou

Updating again, but with not good news this time.

Gpa went in for the procedure yesterday but had a heart attack and is now in ICU. He really was too weak for the procedure. Since they sent him home last week he really wasn't eating or drinking enough b/c he still was in pain. His body was so weak that when he went in for the procedure his body just couldn't handle it. 

My poor Grandmother. She just stays with him. My Uncle has been calling the hospital, getting updates and then relaying the info to my Mom and my other aunts and uncles. My Grandmother (who is from Japan) is having a hard time understanding everything. Everyone is keeping in touch but we don't know what will happen from here. He is very weak. My Mom feels this could go either way at this point. I can see her worry. Please continue to pray. I know you are all probably prayed out, but I do appreciate any good thoughts. 

I'll update as I hear more.


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Tammy. I'm so sorry.:crying: I am praying so hard for your grandfather. rayer:rayer:I'm a little surprised that they didn't do more pre-op testing before they put him thru the procedure if he was in such a weakened condition. I know your mom was just down there but I hope one of your aunts or uncles can get to the hospital to be with him and your grandmother. You really have to advocate for the patients when they're there and being your grandmother has the language barrier going on, you might need someone there who can make decisions. Heart attacks are fixable (did they say how severe it was? They can usually gauge it) so I'm hoping they can do that and stabilize him. If you need anything please let me know.


----------



## Bibu

I am so sorry to hear your grandfather is not doing well again. I definitely agree on someone helping you grandmother out. She must feel so lost and confused with everything going on! Bless her heart and your grandfather's! We will continue praying for them! Keep us updated.


----------



## Mardasia

Praying he gets well! And Im sure he will just be optimistic.


----------



## fleurdelys

:crying:
Praying and sending hugs to you :grouphug:


----------



## donnad

I am so sorry your grandfather is not doing well...I most certainly will keep him in my prayers.


----------



## edelweiss

Tammy, I am sorry I am coming late to this but want to say that we will keep your precious gramps in our thoughts and prayers---along w/you and the rest of your dear family. It sounds like he did a lot of good toward a lot of SMers. What a wonderful, thoughtful guy! Blessings and love.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh wow tammy im so so sorry but i havent stopped praying and like sue said heart attacks are fixable , im confident he will get better , he is problably just weak n he has to get strong praying that he gets better really soon , it must be so confusing for ur grandma and i do hope that she does have help or someone there, hugs to you as im sure u in an emotional turmoil right now , praying for ur sweet grandpa. pls keep us posted. we are here for u hon!


----------



## Maglily

oh Tammy i'm so sorry to hear this, hang in there. I will be praying so hard that he can get stronger.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou

Thank you again. No new updates other then he is having hard time breathing. Thank you friends for all the prayers. This day has been a roller coaster. This news and now we have water in our basement. When it rains it pours.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Hugs!!!


----------



## mfa

oh Tammy, i'm so sorry that happened to him, i was so hoping he recovered since he had gone home. will be definitely praying for him, love and hugs.:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so sorry to hear he's has such a major setback. We're all praying and pulling for him...


----------



## Cheri

((((hug))))


----------



## Hunter's Mom

OH no!!!!!

Can everyone with a little benny take a picture of their benny with either a landmark in their town and/or state and send it to me by Sunday? you can send it to Hunter's e-mail address which is [email protected]. 

In your e-mail include your SM name, your malt's name and the city and/or state in which the picture was taken? I know its super short notice so please help spread the word!!!!! I would love to send Grandpa something to cheer him up 

PS. Tammy - please let me know if this is ok  Anything we can do to bring a smile to your grandparents faces we would love to do.


----------



## MaryH

Tammy, saying prayers for all of you and special prayers for your grandfather.


----------



## Snowbody

Hunter's Mom said:


> OH no!!!!!
> 
> Can everyone with a little benny take a picture of their benny with either a landmark in their town and/or state and send it to me by Sunday? you can send it to Hunter's e-mail address which is [email protected].
> 
> In your e-mail include your SM name, your malt's name and the city and/or state in which the picture was taken? I know its super short notice so please help spread the word!!!!! I would love to send Grandpa something to cheer him up
> 
> PS. Tammy - please let me know if this is ok  Anything we can do to bring a smile to your grandparents faces we would love to do.


Great idea, Erin. Might be a little hard to get them near a landmark by then since I'm going away but maybe with our real life fluffs if we can't get a landmark? What do you think?


----------



## casa verde maltese

I can do this...


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Tammy I just wanted to cry but then I felt the Lord till me this is a time to be strong and to keep our faith. I am believing with all my heart your grandpa will be ok. Jesus is walking around his bedside. I wish I could give you a big hug, stay strong.

Lord I come to you with faith believing in a miracle, I know Lord you are in control, you are walking beside grandpa's bed, strengthen him, help his body to relax and for his breathing to become strong once again.
I believe in your healing touch, and ask for this for Tammy's grrandpa. Be with Tammy her grandma and all of her family hold them close, bring your peace that passes all understanding. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## silverhaven

I am so sorry to hear of such a big setback :crying: Hopefully he will get the strength to get through this :grouphug: it is so hard.


----------



## TheCozyPet

I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope your Grandfather recovers soon. And don't worry he is in everyone's prayer here at SM.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

not sure if i can get a landmark pic but i will get a pic of him and dolce to you by Sunday , let me know if thats good ! great idea !


Hunter's Mom said:


> OH no!!!!!
> 
> Can everyone with a little benny take a picture of their benny with either a landmark in their town and/or state and send it to me by Sunday? you can send it to Hunter's e-mail address which is [email protected].
> 
> In your e-mail include your SM name, your malt's name and the city and/or state in which the picture was taken? I know its super short notice so please help spread the word!!!!! I would love to send Grandpa something to cheer him up
> 
> PS. Tammy - please let me know if this is ok  Anything we can do to bring a smile to your grandparents faces we would love to do.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

still praying tammy and thats so messed up about your basement , i hope u didnt have too much damage.


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I wasn't thinking FAMOUS landmark - perhaps just something to mark your state. But, pictures with LB and your fluff are great too .


----------



## mom2bijou

I'm sitting at work right now reading all your prayers and good thoughts. I really do have some of the greatest friends. Thank you. 

My Mother doesn't come into the office until 10 so I won't have an update till then. My Aunt was going to fly to Florida but last I heard late last night was that my 2 Uncles (from NJ) will be flying down today. I will update after 10am. 

Erin....how sweet of you to do that! Gpa will be beyond touched. You have no idea how emotional he got when I just told him about the prayers. This will surely make him smile. I don't want anyone to feel left out. So anyone who doesn't have a mini Benny...feel free to take a picture of your malts and send them if you would like. It's not necessary, but I would hate for someone to feel not included. If I had a mini Benny for every member trust me you would get one! 

Thank you again for the continued support. XOXO


----------



## mom2bijou

PS...hubby has 4 fans in the basement drying it out. I think it's our gutters. We had the siding, roof and gutters redone last spring and when the gutters went on they didn't pitch them correctly. So hubs will be fixing it next week. PHEW! I was nervous I was going to have to for over thousands of dollars to have my basement waterproofed. We just got done saving enough money to have the front yard landscaped. We thought there goes our savings! But sounds like this will be an inexpensive fix. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alexa

Tammy, I'm so sorry to hear about the setback of your beloved grandpa! 

Sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers the long, long way from me to you! 

I really hope he'll recover very soon!

Hugs to you! :hugging:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowbody

Thinking of you today Tammy and praying we'll get better news about Gpa. I think the LB idea is terrific. :chili::chili: Thanks, Erin.

About your basement - don't you hate when you spend all the money on a contractor and then they cause something else to happen? We had it happen when our house in VT was resided. They didn't seal something near the chimney right and we had leaking in the chimney afterwards. :angry: You spend all that money and all that time and get an issue you never had problems with before. Maddening.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Tammy, just got up and checked to see how grandpa is doing. I am anxious to hear what your mom has found out, these times in life are so hard on the family. I am believing for a miracle, only God knows.
I hate when we have house issues:angry: I pray everything drys out


----------



## mom2bijou

Ok update....both my uncles have arrived at the hospital. One says he is going to be the fine. The other says he doesn't seem well. They are waiting to speak to his doctor. I think he's pretty critical right now and seeing him so weak and aged has got to be a shock especially for my one uncle who is seeing him for the first time since he got sick. My Mom is emotional, makes me emotional. At this point the nurse is telling them it's not necessary to call the family down, but we know that can change at any moment. Staying optimistic of course. 

It's just sad. Just very sad to know he is suffering right now. I just keep thinking of him making the mini Benny's in his garage. He was so happy to do that for all of us. I"m really trying to stay strong, but it's just hard ya know. :smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese

HUGS!! Lots of LOVE!! Prayers, thoughts are being sent your grandfather and family's way.
XOXOXOXO


----------



## mom2bijou

They just called all the family to fly out immediately. My Mom will fly out tonight.


----------



## casa verde maltese

I am so sorry.


----------



## mom2bijou

Thanks Jennifer.


----------



## MaryH

Prayers continue, Tammy, for you, your family and most especially for your grandfather.


----------



## jpupart

Tammy,
I am so, so sorry to see your grandpa's setback. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## edelweiss

My heart goes out to you and your extended family Tammy! May God show HIS presence in this difficult time for each of you. Thank you for letting us know. We are right beside you as you walk this journey. Please know that & keep us posted. Sending love. sandi


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Tammy. I'm so sorry to read your latest post. :crying: Is anyone going down with your mom? At least once she's there she'll be with her two brothers. Jim and I are sending prayers to you all. rayer: I'm hoping maybe he'll still turn around but in reality, I know you have to be prepared for the worst. I'm glad your mom will be there soon. 
Tammy, your grandfather was so loved by your whole family and indeed he's loved by this whole SM family as well. :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily

oh Tammy I'm sorry to hear this. Saying prayers for you all.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:smcryh Tammy, I am still believing for a miracle. I HAVE BEEN PRAYING AND WILL CONTINUE. I know your family is hurting, if God wants to take your grandpa home then so be it. I am so sorry he has taken a turn for the worse, but I will continue to pray for a miracle until your grandpa takes his last breath. I love you


----------



## The A Team

Oh Tammy, I am so sorry to read this. For some reason I hadn't seen this thread for a while....I had no idea things were this bad. Please forgive me for bugging you earlier today. This is so sad...I'm so sorry


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Matilda's mommy said:


> :smcryh Tammy, I am still believing for a miracle. I HAVE BEEN PRAYING AND WILL CONTINUE. I know your family is hurting, I am so sorry he has taken a turn for the worse, but I will continue to pray for a miracle until your grandpa takes his last breath. I love you


Please let your mom know we are all praying


----------



## Snowbody

Tammy - thinking of your grandpa tonight and sending prayers.:grouphug:


----------



## revakb2

Tammy, our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Snowbody

Checking in tam and still sending prayers.


----------



## mom2bijou

Good morning friends.....Mom arrived to Florida at about 11pm last night. She flew out herself b/c my stepdad and I have to run the office. That's the hard part about having a family business. My 2 uncles picked her up from the airport. It's a 2 hour drive from Orlando airport to Ocala. So at least she didn't have to drive late at night alone. No new news today. No changes. Not better, not worse. I will wait to hear more later. My other Aunt will arrive to Florida this afternoon and I believe one of my cousins is flying out. 

It really hurts that I can't be there right now. I just hope he understands why I have to stay behind. My Mom said she can't face this. She refused to pack clothes with the thought that there may be a funeral. She wants me to be strong and take care of things here while she is away. I'm doing my best. My DH left for a golf trip this morning. I really didn't want to hold him back. I asked my best friend to come be with me tonight so I don't have to be alone. We are starting to prepare ourselves in a sense, but at the same time just keep moving forward. 

I'll let you know more as I hear. Thank you again for all the love and support.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Thanks for the update Tammy! Sending love, prayers and continuous good thoughts.


----------



## Johita

Tammy I've been thinking about your grandpa and praying for him. Stay strong and know that your SM family loves and is here for you.


----------



## silverhaven

Thanks for the update. rayer: rayer: Get better Grandfather...


----------



## Snowbody

Deaw Auntie Tammy, Dis is Tywew. Pwease know dat I'm sending wots of wove and kisses to your gwandpa. I feew wike he's my gwampa too. Wittew Benny and I hope he get's bettaw.
Tammy - I'm so glad someone is going to be staying with you. We're away for the weekend and David's 21st b'day otherwise I would have come down to be with you. Hope that things improve and glad that your mom's there. :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou

SUE! You are such a dear, dear friend. LOVE the picture of mini B and Tyler. And thank you for offering to come stay. Enjoy your weekend and good luck w/David's 21st. That's a big one! Big hugs xoxo

Thank you Jennifer, Edith, and Maureen. xoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy

I have a busy morning, doctor's appointment for me and vet appointments for the girls, but I couldn't start my day without checking in on your grandpa. I love you my friend 


Sue that is the all time cutest picture of Tyler and his mini Benny:wub: when grandpa's feeling better he will love it


----------



## mom2bijou

Getting ready to leave the office for the weekend. No new news all day. My Mom called earlier in the day and just said he was the same. Sedated and not speaking. I ran to her house before and took her yorkie, Rex for a walk. Poor Rex...today is his 7th birthday. I know he misses my Mom. 

I will try to update at least once a day over the weekend. I don't want all of you to worry. 

Hugs and love xoxo


----------



## Matilda's mommy

you are on my mind Tammy, I just believe grandpa will make it through


----------



## Bibu

We will continue to pray for grandpa and your family. I hope he recovers soon!


----------



## Snowbody

Thinking of you and your grandfather today, Tammy and sending prayers.:wub: Any word?


----------



## silverhaven

Thanks for the update. Will be keeping an eye out :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

wondering how your grandpa is doing. you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## mom2bijou

Just wanted to give an update. I've been so sad all weekend. My Grandfather is not doing well. He is not getting better. They have decided to take him off the ventilator and leave it in God's hands. He is in a twilight state as my Mom described it. DH left to drive my stepdad to the airport this morning. I have to be strong and stay behind and run the office by myself. My Mom and brothers and sister are all there with him. My Grandmother won't leave his side. She is rallying for him. I sobbed on the phone w/my Mom last night. She cried that she doesn't want to lose her Daddy and I told her that is one thing I had to go thru before she did. We lost it after that emotionally. I cried to her and told her to deliver the most important to my Grandfather....that I love him so much and can never thank him enough for all he has done for me....I was able to share him with my special dog friends and he managed to touch the lives of people he will never meet. She said she would tell him as we cried together. 

Those mini Benny's served a greater purpose than I could ever imagine. I don't know if you all know what you mean to me. When I was younger I never quite fit in. Never had a "group" of friends that I felt connected to or truly accepted. That didn't happen until I came here. May sound corny and cheesy to some, but you don't know how not having that was always so painful for me. So for all of you to reach out to me, be there for me through not only this painful journey but when I lost my stepbrother and my Uncle last year means the world to me. My Grandfather gave us all something we could share together and those were the mini Benny's. He helped me bring smiles to so many of your homes. Thank you so much for being there for me through this. We leave my Grandfather in God's hands and continue to pray.


----------



## casa verde maltese

OH, Tammy - I'm so sorry. You are so very sweet and special and not corny. You have the biggest heart. My thoughts and prayers are with your entire family. 
XOXO


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh Tammy, you know I have been praying constantly for your grandfather and your family. I am so, so sorry that he is not doing well. I know this is the hardest thing to go through and I'm proud of you for staying so strong. Your stories of your grandfather and the mini Bennys he made have always reminded me of my grandfather who I love dearly and miss every single day since I lost him nine years ago. So I know exactly how much this hurts. Tammy, I am so extremely sorry. I am continuing to pray that he gets better and comes back home to you all. Please know that we all have you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MaryH

Tammy, my thoughts and prayers go out to all of you.


----------



## The A Team

Tammy, I am so sorry your grandfather isn't getting better.....it's such a hard time for your family. I love your grandfather and I never even met him.....I can tell how much he cared for you by his making you (and us) so happy with his wonderful mini Benny's. He is truly a special person....and so are you. I am proud to call you my friend.


----------



## casa verde maltese

The A Team said:


> Tammy, I am so sorry your grandfather isn't getting better.....it's such a hard time for your family. I love your grandfather and I never even met him.....I can tell how much he cared for you by his making you (and us) so happy with his wonderful mini Benny's. He is truly a special person....and so are you. I am proud to call you my friend.


Oh Pat, you said it!! 

I agree completely! Tammy you have such a generous heart and I'm sure you learned that from your generous family.:grouphug:


----------



## Maglily

Tammy I'm so sorry he's not getting better. I've been thinking of him all weekend and I'll continue to pray and hope for the best. It's good to know his family is there and that he knows how you feel about him , that's the most important thing. I'm thankful that you shared our photos of the mini Benny's with him to show how far they traveled and how much we appreciate them and him.


----------



## Krystal

Tammy you and your family have been in my prayers. I am sorry that your grandfather isnt getting better... I know its hard but God knows what is best for him and you have to keep faith in knowing that...I will continue praying that he will pull through this... hugs


----------



## edelweiss

Tammy, I don't know too much about the mini-bennys except what I have read as I am still a relative newcomer---but I do know and understand the love that you have for your dear granddad. Unfortunately those we love cannot live forever but simply from what I have read here I believe that he has left a real legacy NOT ONLY TO YOU, but to the many who have experienced his love expressed in his carving/creations. He must be a wonderful man and may I say without hypocrisy that I admire someone I have NEVER known, or received from, but experienced vicariously. You are a blessed young lady and we are ALL enriched because of who he is. May God's presence be real to you as you walk through this journey of pain and grief. I send you love.


----------



## Snowbody

Tammy - I just got home from Vermont so it wasn't until now that I could respond. I'm so sorry about your grandfather. :smcry: It seems like he just can't rally from all that's happened to him, and at this point I'm hoping that they can keep him pain-free and let him go peacefully, if that's what his destiny is. You've had to suffer so much loss in such a young life. It really isn't fair, but it's also what the circle of life is about. Having lost my dad when I was 6, I always hope that those who lose loved ones can realize that any time together was a gift and what I wouldn't trade to have been older than a little child with my father, since I don't remember him at all and he was taken so suddenly.

Certain people touch our lives and our souls and some of them leave us much too early but, oh, we are so lucky to have had them in our lives for even a minute. Think of those who never knew, or knew of, your grandfather at all. Think of the wonderful, loving, strong, creative light of his life that they never saw. We here at SM are so lucky to have had your grandpa in our lives - thru our little Bennys, through seeing his picture surrounded by those adorable creations, through your descriptions of him. We feel like he is our grandpa too...but you were lucky enough to get the bear hugs, the long talks, the laughs and even the tears with him. I know this is the hardest time for you and your family, and I wish you had gotten to go down to say goodbye, but don't think for one minute that there was ever an hour that went by, now or before, that he wasn't thinking of his beautiful, loving granddaughter, Tammy, and thinking how lucky he was to have a grandchild like you. 

My little Benny is sitting on my desk as always and I just held him in my hands and traced my fingers all over the wood that your grandfather cut, sanded and painted. I'm thinking of the love, time and effort he put into each one of them. I feel like hopefully your grandfather will feel my touch through Little Benny and know how much he is loved. I will keep praying for him, you, your grandmother, mother and the rest of your family. :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

mom2bijou said:


> Just wanted to give an update. I've been so sad all weekend. My Grandfather is not doing well. He is not getting better. They have decided to take him off the ventilator and leave it in God's hands. He is in a twilight state as my Mom described it. DH left to drive my stepdad to the airport this morning. I have to be strong and stay behind and run the office by myself. My Mom and brothers and sister are all there with him. My Grandmother won't leave his side. She is rallying for him. I sobbed on the phone w/my Mom last night. She cried that she doesn't want to lose her Daddy and I told her that is one thing I had to go thru before she did. We lost it after that emotionally. I cried to her and told her to deliver the most important to my Grandfather....that I love him so much and can never thank him enough for all he has done for me....I was able to share him with my special dog friends and he managed to touch the lives of people he will never meet. She said she would tell him as we cried together.
> 
> Those mini Benny's served a greater purpose than I could ever imagine. I don't know if you all know what you mean to me. When I was younger I never quite fit in. Never had a "group" of friends that I felt connected to or truly accepted. That didn't happen until I came here. May sound corny and cheesy to some, but you don't know how not having that was always so painful for me. So for all of you to reach out to me, be there for me through not only this painful journey but when I lost my stepbrother and my Uncle last year means the world to me. My Grandfather gave us all something we could share together and those were the mini Benny's. He helped me bring smiles to so many of your homes. Thank you so much for being there for me through this. We leave my Grandfather in God's hands and continue to pray.


Dearest Tammy ...

I am so sorry I am just reading this. My heart goes out to you and your family. Please know that your grandfather, you, and the rest of your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

I'm sending you love and hugs (I wish I could give you hugs in person)


----------



## Katkoota

Dearest Tammy
I am so very sorry to read about your sweet grandpa 's update 
Sending tones of prayers and ((((((HUGS))))))


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh tammy i wasnt able to get on all weekend , and im so so sorry that ur gramps doesnt seem to be getting better , i will continue praying for his recovery but in case god needs him up in heaven all i can say is that im honored to have a piece of him thru my mini benny , i have always marveled at how some ppl have this art , this passion for something , make it happen n bring so much joy into someone elses word without ever having to say a word. 
tammy i have never met u in person and i can tell u with no qualms that i love u, uir thoughtfulness , ur sincerity all shows in every picture in every word u write , we are here for u always .


----------



## Johita

Tammy, I'm so sorry. This just breaks my heart. Though we are not related you have become a dear friend and knowing that you are in pain makes me really sad. You and your family have been through so much lately and I just pray that you all will remain strong for your Grandfather. We are all rallying for him still and I think especially those of us who received a mini Benny because we can see how much love was put into each one and that each one is a bit of your Grandfather and he has touched all our hearts.Stay strong dear friend and if not, don't worry, us here in SM are here to support you through this.


----------



## mom2bijou

My Grandfather passed away this morning peacefully. He had a miracle last night. He woke up and was breathing on his own. He spoke with every family member with him. We thought he was going to pull through. DH was saying a miracle was in the works. He came to me in my dream last night and hugged me. Then this morning I got the call that he passed. He couldn't breath any longer and while his family surrounded him he drifted away. I realize now that he woke up and talked last night so he could say his final goodbyes to everyone. My Mom delivered my message to him. I'm a mess at work right now by myself. I'm trying to hold it together. It's very hard to not have my family here to comfort me right now, but I have to be strong. My Grandfather is in peace now. Thank you all for the support and outpouring of love and prayers that you sent his way. I truly believe your prayers are what helped him hold on for so long. 

I will be taking my mini Benny's out tonight and lighting a candle next to them to honor my Grandfather. Please join me if you would like. Even if you don't have a mini Benny if you would like to light a candle. I think it will be nice for my Grandfather to look down from heaven and see his mini Benny's and candles all lit for him.


----------



## casa verde maltese

Of course I will light a candle. He is at peace be comforted by that. Much love and hugs.


----------



## uniquelovdolce

oh tammy the tears are streaming down my face. im so sorry ! i wish i could be next to u right now to hug you and comfort u. There really are not many words to say at a time like this , but just know we r with you and that your grandfather was a great man , loved by so so many. I will join u in lighting a candle with the mini benny , and im honored to have a part of him in my home. i just got goosebumps reading about him coming to you in ur dreams , because when my mom passed away sadly she was alone in our apartment but i dreamed with her a few minutes before n she said her goodbyes that way . im so glad he got to breathe on his own and say goodbye and that he passed peacefully and not in pain, tammy i know its hard but he is in peace right now. im with u honey , if u need to vent , talk , cry anything , im a phone call away.


mom2bijou said:


> My Grandfather passed away this morning peacefully. He had a miracle last night. He woke up and was breathing on his own. He spoke with every family member with him. We thought he was going to pull through. DH was saying a miracle was in the works. He came to me in my dream last night and hugged me. Then this morning I got the call that he passed. He couldn't breath any longer and while his family surrounded him he drifted away. I realize now that he woke up and talked last night so he could say his final goodbyes to everyone. My Mom delivered my message to him. I'm a mess at work right now by myself. I'm trying to hold it together. It's very hard to not have my family here to comfort me right now, but I have to be strong. My Grandfather is in peace now. Thank you all for the support and outpouring of love and prayers that you sent his way. I truly believe your prayers are what helped him hold on for so long.
> 
> I will be taking my mini Benny's out tonight and lighting a candle next to them to honor my Grandfather. Please join me if you would like. Even if you don't have a mini Benny if you would like to light a candle. I think it will be nice for my Grandfather to look down from heaven and see his mini Benny's and candles all lit for him.


----------



## Snowbody

Oh Tammy. I'm so sorry for your loss of your sweet grandpa, but what a blessing to have him rally long enough to communicate with those who were there. It was unfinished business for him -- letting everyone around him know he knew the prayers that were coming his way and he was ready to go. I have tears in my eyes just thinking of that. I remember Jim's mom held on at the end until he drove thru a horrid snowstorm to see her. She died a few moments after he got there but I believe willed herself to live until she could see her only son. I'm so very glad you had that talk with your mom so that she could pass it on to your grandfather. 

Tonight I will light a yurtzheit candle, next to my Little Benny, for your grandfather. I know he wasn't Jewish but it's a special tribute to him from our home. I'm sending prayers to you and I hope your grandmother and mom will be okay. I imagine it must be so hard in so many additional ways for your grandmother with her language barrier. I'm sure that Grandpa was her link to all things American. 

We're here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## Alexa

Tammy, I'm endlessly sad for you! 

Please accept my condolences! 

Will light a candle for your grandfather tonight! Hugs are sent to you!

Alexandra


----------



## Bibu

Oh Tammy, I am so sad to hear this news but in another way I am at peace because I know he is going to a great place. Sometimes the hardest times come when we think we are all alone but remember, you are not alone. Your grandfather is watching over you right now and will forever watch over his little girl. We are all here for you and understand your suffering and suffer with you too.
I will light a candle tonight in his honor. Stay strong!


----------



## chichi

Oh Tammy I am so sorry to hear about your beloved grandfather.Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## The A Team

Such a sad sad day. A light has gone out in the world, he will be missed. 

I've move my Benny to a spot where I can see him from any room. I'll light a candle next to him tonight. Boy is he gonna be surprised when he looks down from heaven and sees how happy he's made people....

Thinking of you, my friend.


----------



## silverhaven

Oh Tammy, I am so sad for you and your family. He was such a special man and will be missed by so many. :grouphug:


----------



## mfa

Dearest Tammy, this is the saddest news and i'm so sorry to hear this. :smcry:
Your wonderful grandpa will be so missed. I will light a candle next to mini Benny tonight, it will be an honor. 
How special for your Grandfathers first night in heaven to see his beautiful mini Bennys lit up with candles.:heart:
We are always here for you, please know that. Love, hugs, and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

words cannot express how my heart aches for you and your family Tammy.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

I'm so sorry Tammy. I know how much this hurts. I will of course honor your grandfather this evening with you. :grouphug:


----------



## Krystal

Tammy my deepest condolences to you and your family at this difficult time. Your grandfather is now resting peacefully and is watching over you. There is nothing wrong with grieving hun, there is no need to be strong at a time like this, please know that we are all here for you and will be strong for you while you grieve your loss :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss

Sending you much love Tammy and wishing you were not on your own. Please know that many grieve w/you, and many share the legacy that he has left w/you. My deep condolences.


----------



## Katkoota

mom2bijou said:


> My Grandfather passed away this morning peacefully. He had a miracle last night. He woke up and was breathing on his own. He spoke with every family member with him. We thought he was going to pull through. DH was saying a miracle was in the works. He came to me in my dream last night and hugged me. Then this morning I got the call that he passed. He couldn't breath any longer and while his family surrounded him he drifted away. I realize now that he woke up and talked last night so he could say his final goodbyes to everyone. My Mom delivered my message to him. I'm a mess at work right now by myself. I'm trying to hold it together. It's very hard to not have my family here to comfort me right now, but I have to be strong. My Grandfather is in peace now. Thank you all for the support and outpouring of love and prayers that you sent his way. I truly believe your prayers are what helped him hold on for so long.
> 
> I will be taking my mini Benny's out tonight and lighting a candle next to them to honor my Grandfather. Please join me if you would like. Even if you don't have a mini Benny if you would like to light a candle. I think it will be nice for my Grandfather to look down from heaven and see his mini Benny's and candles all lit for him.


your sweet grandpa will have a bright candle next to mini benny for sure :grouphug: he will never be forgotten. I wish you and your family comfort and send you lots of hugs 
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug: 
Kat


----------



## Johita

Tammy, I am so sorry for your loss. Of course we will honor your sweet Grandfather by lighting a candle alongside our mini Benny. May he rest in peace and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## KAG

Oh sweet girl. How wonderful that your GrandFather was able to say goodbye. My heart aches for you. 

I cannot get there until Thursday, but, when I do I'll be lighting many candles for you and your Family at St. Patrick's Cathedral, as well as one I'll light tonight with you in spirit.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxooxoxoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Tammy, my heart breaks for you. My prayers are with you and your family. A candle will be lit here tonight in honor of your beloved grandfather.

Love and Hugs, dearest Tammy.


----------



## Maglily

oh Tammy I am so sorry to hear about your Grandfather. I'm sending you a big hug right now and I'll be lighting a candle tonite to honour him. I'm so glad the family got to talk with him again were able to say goodbye.:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## fleurdelys

Tammy, I am sorry for you and your family.
Sending you lots of hugs :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## jpupart

Tammy, I am so very sorry to hear about your loss. My deepest sympathies are with you and your family. Just know that we all love you very much and are here for you. :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy

Tammy I am so sorry to read this sad news. We have you and your family in our thoughts and prayers. We will light a candle in your grandpa's memory.


----------



## MaryH

Tammy, my deepest sympathies to you, prayers for your grandfather and all his family, too. Although your grandfather will no longer be a physical presence in your life, he will always be with you. He is your guardian angel now, watching out for you, protecting you, celebrating happy times with you and supporting you when you need his strength. May your memories of the love and good times you shared with him bring you some measure of comfort and help to ease the pain of your loss.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Oh Tammy:smcry: I am so sorry:smcry: I know you love your grandpa so, my heart hurts for you and your family:smcry: I wanted so bad for your grandpa to be healed, but God chose another way. I cryed through your post, the Lord gave your grandpa a wonderful gift, he had those he loved at his bedside when he said his final goodbye down here. Your precious family will always have that memory to hold on to.
You have been through so much in your life, I just want to wrap my arms around you and protect you, but i can't, I know one who can the Lord promises to be with us, in my prayers I will continue to pray for you and your precious family 

NUMBERS 6 24-26
The Lord Bless you and keep you;
the Lord make his face shine upon you
and be gracious to you;
the Lord turn his face toward you
and give you peace

I'm here if you need me. I love you, I have a candle lit in honor of your grandpa's going home


----------



## maggieh

I'm so sorry for your loss - may you find comfort in the precious memories!


----------



## michellerobison

I'm so sorry to hear your grandpa passed away. He was like an honourary grandpa on SM and we all thought his little Benny's were special. We were all pulling for him and praying for your family.
He's in a better place but will be so missed here.
Lighting a candle for him tonight. Thinking of your family today.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh Tammy, I am so devestated to hear of your tremendous loss. I have had your grandfather in my thoughts and prayers. I am so so sorry. I know that you were so close to your grandfather and loved him very much. From what you told us of him, he reminded me so much of my grandfather who I was extremely attached to and lost almost ten years ago. When he passed, he was in a different country, alone in a hospital room. None of his children and grandchildren could be there with him. It was sudden and not expected at all so we didn't have time to make it there in time. So it is a HUGE blessing and such a miracle that your grandfather was able to wake up and see his family around him and talk to them one last time. Honestly, Tammy, that is such a beautiful thing. Even years after I lost my grandfather, it still hurts SO MUCH that we weren't able to see him or talk to him or tell him how much he meant to us. So I'm so glad that your family was able to do that with your grandfather...I know it meant a lot to him and to all of you. Your loss brings back all the emotions of when I lost my grandfather...it was a very difficult and devestating time. I know what you are going through now and I am so, so sorry Tammy. I have you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mom2bijou

I want to extend the greatest of thank you's to each and everyone of you. Such love. :wub: I've had my fair share of loss. It's something I wish I wasn't so familiar with but that is life right? We all come and go at different times. Still is never easy though. I am just glad that I could share my Grandfather with all of you. That was such a special thing. He knew how much B&E meant to me and he loved animals so much. It was just that much more special that he could connect with all of us through our little dogs. I went home from work last night and hugged B&E so close. A few months ago Grandpop sent me a recipe book for doggie bakery treats. He wrote a beautiful note in it. It was the last thing I got from him and how fitting that it's something I can share with B&E. :wub:

Again thank you for all the support. I read each word that you all wrote me and truly was touched. You have no idea how overwhelmed with love you all made me feel. Thank you. 

I know when Grandpop looked down from heaven last night he saw lots of candles lit for him.


----------



## donnad

I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Snowbody

Our candle is still burning since Yuhrtzheit candlea burn for 24 hours. Every time I go by it I say another little prayer and smile thinking about how kind and caring your grandfather was. I know you'll hear his voice in decisions you make in the future as he continues to guide you, Tammy.


----------



## Madison's Mom

I'm so sorry. Grandparents are so special in our lives. Your Grandfather was a real sweetheart and made so many people smile with his darling Mini-Bennys. 

As the hurt fades away in the coming weeks, you'll be able to remember him with a huge smile and take comfort in knowing he's watching over you and Benny and Emma.

Hugs and Peace to you and your family.
Glenda


----------



## Snowbody

Tammy - I'm thinking of you and sending you hugs from Tyler and I. :smootch:I have to share that the Yurtzheit candle that I lit the night before last, that's supposed to last for just one day, is still burning this morning. I think of what a bright light your grandfather has been to all of us and think that's being reflected.:wub:


----------



## Bibu

Tammy, I'm just checking in and seeing how you're doing. If you need anything, I'm here, as are many of us on SM. xoxo


----------



## gibbert

Tammy, I am so very sorry to hear about your grandfather. Prayers and hugs to you and your family. <3


----------



## mom2bijou

Thank you again everyone. My Mom and stepdad are back to work now. They gave me today and tomorrow off so that I'll have some time to myself. I'll spend the weekend w/my Mom b/c my stepdad has to go out of town this weekend. We are all doing ok. Just sad ya know, but we will be ok. My Mom will go back to Florida in a few weeks to be w/my Grandmother. All her brothers and sisters will rotate going down there until my Grandmother decides what she will do. To say she will be lonely is an understatement. She was so very close to my Grandfather. 

Sue....that candle still burns.....you're right....the light of his life still shines so bright and always will.


----------



## Maglily

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Bibu

I'm glad to hear you are doing ok. Spending the weekend with your mom will do you well. I am sure you both need each other very much and it is great that you will be able to be together. 
Here is a :smootch:from me and Bibu.


----------



## revakb2

My deepest condolences to you and your family. Your grandfather sounds like he was a very special person.


----------



## The A Team

Thinking of you today Tammy. Glad you're having some time to yourself.


----------

